# Any BSD users?



## Renny (Mar 29, 2008)

Well the title says it,

Anyone here who uses FreeBSD, DesktopBSD, PCBSD or the likes?

Could you guys share your experience and throw light on how different it is from linux?

Well I could've searched wikipedia but I wanna first hand account of how it is.


----------



## mehulved (Mar 30, 2008)

I have used PC-BSD. I use FreeBSD and used to, and will return back to, Gentoo/FreeBSD.
Only thing common between linux and a BSD is that they all are Unix like/compliant systems.
Linux is more poised towards System V and BSD's towards BSD4.4, AFAIK.
There's a lot of difference at the core like different kernel, file system, support for hardware, binary types, c library, make system and more.
Two issues that I faced are, flash support is really bad due to adobe not having native flash for BSD's so you have to rely on linux compat for that. Secondly, support for virtualisation is really pathetic.
Things to look out for - FreeBSD jails, zfs support, pf firewall got from OpenBSD.


----------



## vaithy (Mar 30, 2008)

To Day I installed the PC BSD 1.5 in my desktop which has sabayan already installed.. after installation while reboot it 
a option lines appear in the screen   
F!   Linux   
  F2   Linux     
  F3    ?       
F4  PC BSD  when I press F4 I directly go to PC BSD   then when I want to try my other Linux in the system again I rebooted go to boot menu.. this time pressing F1 F2  no reaction  but F4 is working for PC BSD...

If some body tell me how to multiboot with Linux, and BSD I'll be thankful to them

vaithi


----------



## mehulved (Mar 30, 2008)

Install GRUB on your root partition instead of MBR. Or if you want to boot from GRUB, then install GRUB on your MBR and chainload PC-BSD.


----------



## vaithy (Mar 30, 2008)

thanks mehulved!!
chainloaded the PC BSD partition in Sabayan ...Now I can both booted Linux as well as BSD.. This posting is from PC BSD konquerer ...despite its ease of use BSD is still long way to go to naturalise Linux influence on the FOSS supported base..


----------



## Renny (Mar 31, 2008)

I installed FreeBSD 7.0 on my system,

Even after running "xorgconfig" when I type "startx" I get an error saying:-

"Fatal server error
 No screens found".



+



I have installed XP on the primary partition, after installing FreeBSD I get 2 options:-
F1 - DOS
F2 - FreeBSD

But it never loads windows plz help.


----------



## Renny (Apr 4, 2008)

Bump.


----------



## mediator (Apr 4, 2008)

Do u have gnome installed? If not try to install it via the freeBSD Cd => "sysinstall" => install additional packages=>"gnome" !!


----------



## mehulved (Apr 4, 2008)

run xorgconfig to correct X issues


----------



## Renny (Apr 7, 2008)

I'm currently using DesktopBSD since FreeBSD did'nt work at all,

X starts up fine with KDE, but my PS/2 mouse doesnt work even after xorgconfig,

plz help.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 7, 2008)

```
Section "InputDevice"
    Identifier    "Configured Mouse"
    Driver        "mouse"
    Option          "CorePointer"
    Option          "Device"        "/dev/input/mice"
        Option          "Protocol"      "ImPS/2"
        Option          "ZAxisMapping"  "4 5"
        Option          "Emulate3Buttons"       "true"
EndSection
```
^make sure u have these lines uncommented


----------



## Renny (Apr 7, 2008)

Wow dat was a really quick reply, thnx praka,

will checkout my xorg.conf,



PS - What do u mean by uncommented .


----------



## mehulved (Apr 7, 2008)

As root type the following command

```
cat /dev/sysmouse
```
Now move your mouse. If it writes junk characters on your screen then your mouse is working fine, just need to edit mouse device to /etc/sysmouse in /etc/X11/xorg.conf
To stop the junk characters after testing, press ctrl + c


----------



## Renny (Apr 7, 2008)

Did'nt work, after typing the command and moving the mouse I dont get any  characters at all.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 7, 2008)

then you'll have  to figure out at which port is the mouse getting detected.


----------



## Renny (Apr 8, 2008)

mehulved said:


> then you'll have  to figure out at which port is the mouse getting detected.



Plz elaborate.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 8, 2008)

^cat /dev/input/mice
or
cat /dev/psaux


----------



## Renny (Apr 8, 2008)

praka123 said:


> ^cat /dev/input/mice
> or
> cat /dev/psaux



It says "No such device or directory".


```
Identifier "Mouse1"
Driver "Mouse"
Option "Protocol" "PS/2" #PS/2 Mouse
Option "Device" "/dev/sysmouse"
```

^^^This is the Input Section of my xorg.conf.


----------



## praka123 (Apr 8, 2008)

@rahul:
post the o/p of 

```
ls -l /dev
```
in *pastebin.ca and post the link here.


----------



## Renny (Apr 8, 2008)

Output of "ls -l /dev"

*pastebin.ca/976671






I'm also including my xorg.conf:-

*pastebin.ca/976673


----------



## mehulved (Apr 8, 2008)

Also post output of fstat.


----------



## Renny (Apr 8, 2008)

fstat of \bin?


----------



## Renny (Apr 9, 2008)

Cmon man some help needed,

where is this frikkin file located?

F*!kin mouse.





My xorg.conf:-
*pastebin.ca/976673


----------



## mehulved (Apr 9, 2008)

Try /dev/psm0


----------



## Renny (Apr 9, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Try /dev/psm0



I did so from root, I get the following output:-





When I type  "*/dev/psm0*"  I get:-


```
Permission denied
```


When I type  "*cat /dev/psm0*" I get:-


```
Resource Temporarily Unavailable
```


----------



## mehulved (Apr 9, 2008)

fstat | grep psm0


----------



## Renny (Apr 10, 2008)

I get this output for "_fstat | grep psm0_" :-


```
root   moused   957   3 /dev   67   crw-rw-rw-   psm0 rw
```


----------



## mehulved (Apr 10, 2008)

Try editing xorg.conf and use /dev/pcm0 as your mouse. Restart your X server after editing the config file. See if you're able to use the mouse then.


----------



## Renny (Apr 10, 2008)

It works but only "temporarily" meaning in the Login screen it doesnt work,

After exiting X and using "init 1" and running xorgconfig and editing the lines in xorg.conf to "/dev/psm0" it works,

but after restarting my pc it doesnt work.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 10, 2008)

better to ask on desktopbsd.net/forums people out there should be able to help you better then. I think it could be cos of GPM but not sure.

Also, try this. After logging in, if the mouse doesn't work, open a terminal and login as root and type killall moused


----------



## Renny (Apr 11, 2008)

*OK, I'm going to give some complete details here:-*


*1.* First I ran "xorgconfig" from root and selected the mouse protocol as "PS/2".


*2.* Next I opened /etc/X11/xorg.conf and changed the line from "/dev/sysmouse" TO "/dev/psm0"


*3.* After that I started X from root and the mouse worked(Could'nt continue from root as DesktopBSD 
doesnt allow root login except for changing System Settings).



*4.* Next after this I logged out of root and logged into my account(rahul), here too the mouse worked but there were 3 dialog boxes(one bash, the other xterm and last one I dont remember), so I dont think KDE started here.


*5.* So I used CTRL+ALT+F2 and "init 1" and terminated X.


*6.* Finally I restarted the system using "halt".


*7.* When the system restarts and goes to the Login Screen the mouse does'nt work.




*I have inclued 2 pics:-
Pic 1 - Output of "dmesg"
Pic 2 - Output of "fstat | grep psm0
*

*Pic1*
*img101.imageshack.us/img101/9936/pic1ty3.th.png

*Pic2*
*img395.imageshack.us/img395/2856/pic2ul9.th.png

*PS - Before running xorgconfig and editing it I followed Step 5.*


----------



## mehulved (Apr 11, 2008)

Use su for logging in as root in terminal, after you've logged in as user.


----------



## Renny (Apr 11, 2008)

mehulved said:


> Use su for logging in as root in terminal, after you've logged in as user.



I know that but what does it have to do with the problem.


----------



## Renny (Apr 11, 2008)

Finally solved the problem,

Ran "sysinstall" and configured the mouse there,

Thanks so much mehul for all your help .


But X freezes sometimes, what cud be the problem?


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

Driver perhaps?

Whats the driver used by X?


----------



## Renny (Apr 11, 2008)

Driver used is i810,

KDE(and X) crashes and hangs a lot after I got the mouse working,

Before when the mouse was'nt working X did'nt hang or crash even once.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

Could you post the .xsessionerrors file and also, the message X gives you when it crashes.


----------



## Renny (Apr 11, 2008)

I dont get any error message, after logging in in about 5-10 minutes X just hangs, CTRL+ALT+BACKSPACE does'nt workn nothing works, it just totally freezes.

And where is the xsessionerrors located?


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

your home directory.Its hidden btw.


----------



## Renny (Apr 11, 2008)

Xsessionerrors:-

*www.pastebin.ca/980867


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

This is the one when your system hanged?
Coz AFAIK, its cleared on reboot.


----------



## Renny (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes,

After it hung I went to XP and copied the file from the UFS filesystem, I did'nt boot to DesktopBSD after it hung.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 11, 2008)

Cant really make out anything.
Have you tried using it with vesa? And what version of X are u using.


----------



## Renny (Apr 11, 2008)

Can disk errors cause X to hang like this.


----------



## mehulved (Apr 11, 2008)

Yes, if the data cannot be read there can be n^n types of error occurring.
Great that you solved it from sysinstall.


----------



## Renny (Apr 12, 2008)

K I even solved the hanging by runnung "fsck",

Now I'm unable to connect to the net even though I can open my Routers config page from the web browser,

I'm uploading some pics, tell me wats wrong:-

*img363.imageshack.us/img363/5516/snapshot1si4.th.png

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/3083/snapshot3yv1.th.png

*img150.imageshack.us/img150/7751/snapshot4eb1.th.png

*img150.imageshack.us/img150/9036/snapshot5ui0.th.png

*img408.imageshack.us/img408/6374/snapshot6aj3.th.png




And is there anyway I can make KDE faster, smoother, less bulky and less prone to crashes and freezes?


----------



## mehulved (Apr 12, 2008)

Show the output of

```
ifconfig
```


```
netstat -nr
```


----------



## Renny (Apr 12, 2008)

Now I'm getting a error when i type startx:-

It says "No screens found"




I've posted the output of /var/log/Xorg.0.log:-

*www.pastebin.ca/982231


----------



## Renny (Apr 13, 2008)

Forget abt the no screens found, solved it,

But X always hangs *completely*,

I'm using i810 GENERIC driver since I have an Intel 810 chipset,

How to solve these hangs.


----------



## ray|raven (Apr 14, 2008)

Sometimes X can hang if there are bad locations in RAM, 
perhaps you could try a memory test and see if there are any?


----------

